# I met a meows my first time



## bunnyman666 (Oct 1, 2014)

It was on Monday, when Dumpy took me to vet. It was weird, as everyone says how I am supposed to hate meows. I can take most of them, DESPITE the fact I'm eleven years old. After all- I think car rides are RAD!!!!! Most meows HATE car ride from what I have read; most meows don't have Dumpy to massage their backs whilst driving, so most meows don't have that from what I understands...

I didn't want to beat up this meow. She was just weird and nosey.


----------



## SouthernNetherlandDwarf (Oct 1, 2014)

They are nosy meows especially when they get all bug eyed. -Ivy&Winky


----------



## bunnyman666 (Oct 1, 2014)

SouthernNetherlandDwarf said:


> They are nosy meows especially when they get all bug eyed. -Ivy&Winky



LOL I think that meow has never met anything as old and FABULOUS as ME!!!!! I'm awesome, and that's 'cos Dumpy says I am; but I BELIEVE it fo shizzle!!!!!!


----------



## SouthernNetherlandDwarf (Oct 1, 2014)

We have four meows they all try to play with us but we don't like the meows. They try to eat us. "wow yeah fabulous fabulous!" Winky singing "gees winky I hate that fabulous song but yes fabulous!" Ivy&Winky


----------



## bunnyman666 (Oct 1, 2014)

I heard the meows try to eat us. But I am tougher than some stupid meow, no disrespect to Sophie's meow. I am fabulous, fo shizzle!!!!!!!!


----------



## SouthernNetherlandDwarf (Oct 1, 2014)

Yep. Glad you can take the meows on we're scared of them! Ivy&Winky


----------



## Sophie's Humble Servant (Oct 2, 2014)

bunnyman666 said:


> I heard the meows try to eat us. But I am tougher than some stupid meow, no disrespect to Sophie's meow. I am fabulous, fo shizzle!!!!!!!!



It's ok. I never knew I could like a Meows. My Hoomin says my past life didn't agree with me(I lived with another Bun and a WOOFS) I did not like the WOOFS and the Bun was only so so. But when I met my Meows, I was in luurve xoxoxoxoxo!!!!!!!


----------



## bunnyman666 (Oct 2, 2014)

SouthernNetherlandDwarf said:


> Yep. Glad you can take the meows on we're scared of them! Ivy&Winky



I just think of a meow as a furry doo rag!!!! I'll box it, bark at it, bite it, smooth it, lick it, and box it again!!!!!

Remember- I am the Gold medallist in doo rag killing in the Bunny Olympics. That's what Dumpy says, anyway...


----------



## bunnyman666 (Oct 2, 2014)

Sophie's Humble Servant said:


> It's ok. I never knew I could like a Meows. My Hoomin says my past life didn't agree with me(I lived with another Bun and a WOOFS) I did not like the WOOFS and the Bun was only so so. But when I met my Meows, I was in luurve xoxoxoxoxo!!!!!!!



I can't take a woof. Woofs are scary.

I'm glad you love your meows. I got my Dumpy, and that's all I needs.


----------



## Sophie's Humble Servant (Oct 2, 2014)

bunnyman666 said:


> I just think of a meow as a furry doo rag!!!!.



Tee hee! I can picture your Dumpy wearing a Meow on his head!!!


----------



## bunnyman666 (Oct 2, 2014)

Sophie's Humble Servant said:


> Tee hee! I can picture your Dumpy wearing a Meow on his head!!!




Years ago, Trigger slept on Mummers' head. That looked funny.


----------



## bunnyman666 (Oct 2, 2014)

Dumpy and I, Dumpy with doo rag, but not the one I kill...


----------



## Sophie's Humble Servant (Oct 2, 2014)

Wowsey! You brave to be so high offs the ground!! I hates being picked up, too scary!! Dats a fancy doo rag Dumpy!


----------



## bunnyman666 (Oct 2, 2014)

Dumpy lifts me above his head and smooches me on the nose after a raspberry on the belly. I'm not crazy about that, but I know Dumpy is my bestest bestest friend!!!

Dumpy shaved his head, so I can't play in his fur no more


----------



## bunnyman666 (Oct 2, 2014)

Dumpy shaveded his head, he not as purty no more. This pic was from when he was getting a new custom hockey helmet fitted to his head. He needs it; he has quite the sharp tongue and gets what I heard is called a cross-check a LOT. I liken him to my favourite player, Doug Gilmour.


----------



## Sophie's Humble Servant (Oct 3, 2014)

Nice teeths Dumpy! You's must eats lots of carrots!


----------



## bunnyman666 (Oct 3, 2014)

Dumpy eats lots of carrots, for certain. He eats the carrots, I eats the greens.


----------



## pani (Oct 3, 2014)

Dis is my mama! We have no meows, but this is her with the fuzzy.







~ Clementine


----------



## bunnyman666 (Oct 3, 2014)

pani said:


> Dis is my mama! We have no meows, but this is her with the fuzzy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Clemmie-

Trix here. Your mummers looks studious, which I think means smart.


----------

